# A few new ones from Duke!



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I've been down with two collapsed disks, but now I have percoset








I can't shoot until after the surgery but I can work in the shop at my own pace. 
I've built a few new frames and have even been selling them locally and on Facebook! Crazy









I build them to stay busy and because I like working with my hands. Even though I've sold a few, I thought that I'd share a few pics of the ones that I did photograph.

Ironwood & birch inlay "Royal Knight" sold

















Lacewood XL "Field King"









Paduk "Templar" (sold)









Paduk "Field King"


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Fantastic, loving the cut out work, super


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I appreciate the personal line, the carving and the idea. That's your style Duke, the Royal crown Catapults has taken off....bon voyage mate.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

as usual, beautiful work!!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are special. Very original and well made. Sorry about your problems, hope you will get some relief


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very beautiful Duke, wishing you a complete recovery.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice! -- Tex


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice work and i too wish you a fast recovery


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the carving, it gives the frames a new twist. Good luck with your disc surgery.

Been there, done that about four years ago. Level 4 fusion.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Great frames Duke ............ All the best wishes on a speedy recovery.

Al


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

great idea with the royalty cut outs. do you think it will effect the strength of the frame at all? i guess a fork hit will mess it up regardless.


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

beautifull work, and good luck with your recovery, keep on smiling


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bj000 said:


> great idea with the royalty cut outs. do you think it will effect the strength of the frame at all? i guess a fork hit will mess it up regardless.


These are thick frames and the wood that I choose is not as brittle as some, I chose these woods for their fibrous grains which maintain strength and I design the frames around the wood that I'll be using. To test a new frame idea I use the calibrated elbow technique of roping the forks and pulling hard. Since my neck is damaged, I had my son helping with the strength test.







I don't believe that any commonly used bands would break these frames. 
Fork hit? Nawww. I can't imagine a fork hit doing more damage than puting a ding in the wood. Theses wood types are resilient.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful slingshots, outstanding craftsmanship. best wishes for a quick recovery.

Martin


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Justplainduke,

These are so nice to the eye. I am sure that they fit as a glove to shoot with them. I love them all. Nice combination of woods. I just hope to be able to get one of these beauties someday. Saludos







.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Justplainduke,
> 
> These are so nice to the eye. I am sure that they fit as a glove to shoot with them. I love them all. Nice combination of woods. I just hope to be able to get one of these beauties someday. Saludos
> 
> ...


Since i cant shoot lately, ive taken more love in creating interesting, usable slingshots. 
I like designing and sculpting each one as best as I can








If any of you, my friends, really like one of my works of love; please pm me with what you feel that you can afford to offer. I'm not doing this for money alone. I consider you all my comrades and friends. Ps. I still love to trade too


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> Justplainduke,
> 
> These are so nice to the eye. I am sure that they fit as a glove to shoot with them. I love them all. Nice combination of woods. I just hope to be able to get one of these beauties someday. Saludos
> 
> ...


Since i cant shoot lately, ive taken more love in creating interesting, usable slingshots.
I like designing and sculpting each one as best as I can








If any of you, my friends, really like one of my works of love; please pm me with what you feel that you can afford to offer. I'm not doing this for money alone. I consider you all my comrades and friends. Ps. I still love to trade too








[/quote]

Justplainduke,

Thanks for your reply, I must state that I forgot to wish you a short and 100% recovery. I know how it feels to be in recovery and that really sucks. In your case, I am glad to read that you are using your convalecense to make something good out of it.

At this time, I have a couple of resorteras (slingshots) to make for some other people. As soon as I finish with these slingshot, I will contact you and see if you like the woods that I have to make sligshots and if you would like to trade. Saludos







.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

I had to look up collapsed disk, I think I know what it means now. I wish you a quick recovery.
The slingshots are great, especially the first one!
great work, take care!


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Nice. thats some good wood work and brain work. "Someone has to do something..... It might as well be Me!" -Nehemiah 2:17-18


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks again guys








Just an FYI: the paduk wood "Templar" just sold...But I can make more...slowly, but I will make another soon.

I tried shooting with some light bands this evening but it was a bad idea







I'll be damned if my left arm didn't go numb like electric buzzing. I had to try (shrug, ouch) sigh...


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> great idea with the royalty cut outs. do you think it will effect the strength of the frame at all? i guess a fork hit will mess it up regardless.


These are thick frames and the wood that I choose is not as brittle as some, I chose these woods for their fibrous grains which maintain strength and I design the frames around the wood that I'll be using. To test a new frame idea I use the calibrated elbow technique of roping the forks and pulling hard. Since my neck is damaged, I had my son helping with the strength test.







I don't believe that any commonly used bands would break these frames.
Fork hit? Nawww. I can't imagine a fork hit doing more damage than puting a ding in the wood. Theses wood types are resilient.
[/quote]
awesome. i will look into trying these woods soon enough.. I have just found a woodworking place that has all kinds of woods. You work is truly inspiring and Its great that you are selling them.. it really sucks that you cannot shoot so well right now, but still being able to make others happy is a real gift.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

@bj000

Please be really careful; paduk dust is very toxic! Use a charcoal respirator and goggles and gloves, even if your only hand sanding, I couldn't imagine using power tools with this stuff. Of course encapsulate the finished product with poly coat then it's safe.
I'm not a worry wart by nature but after reading up on it....yikes! At the exotic wood store the helpful clerk told me a story that he picked up a paduk splinter and within hours had a high fever, red painful swelling around the splinter and cold sweats which didn't stop until the splinter was removed.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

holy crap.. i had no idea wood could cause reactions like that. i will pay more attention.. i do use a basic mask while working, but maybe i should look more into a better mask.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I'm pretty carefree with most wood except the oily tropicals. Teak is also bad. 
I don't work with power tools and use a vacuum to clean up to avoid dust.
If the splinters are that bad imagine the dust particles getting in your eyes, I'm now a safety convert


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

the only exotic i have is bocote.. any prob with that?


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I've never read up on that one. Wikipedia would be a good resourse. 
My next is tigerwood it's amazing if you can get the right cut. I haven't checked the toxicity on that yet. 
It might be nice if one of us had the time to research exotics and posted a list of toxicity








Maybe after my surgery I'll have some down time to do that.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have some tiger bamboo but its not the same lol.. honestly, i have been sanding in my apartment and i can feel it in the air. I might need to reconsider working inside


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I love bamboo, but it seems to splinter a lot








I found some 3/4" vertical grain that's actually three 1/4" laminates with the center being laminated perpendicular to the top and bottom layers. I made one of my "Field King" models with some of it. It's practically indestructible but relatively expensive. It works out to about 280.00 per 4 foot square piece!

Here Is a pic of the bamboo frame:








The one next to it is an Ironwood medium size frame.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ooh that bamboo is cool.. i have a few smaller pieces of a bamboo plywood like this.. What type of iron wood are you using?


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

It's called Brazilian Ironwood


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are beautiful. My hat goes off to you
Hope you have a quick and easy recovery. You are in my prayers


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Ohhhhh Jeeeezzzz: I just drafted a new one today. It's called "The Baron". 
I can't wait to show this one








I'm out of materials, blades, cash, and elbow grease but the design (hard part) is complete!
Now as soon as I get the two neck disks fixed I'll be a sculpting, cutting, carving maniac again








I've been selling a few of my current collection but the monies have to go to my **** copay. I'm realllly fortunate to have health ins.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Whatever you do listen to and obey your doctors. We want to see you continue creating those great frames. 

You got what it takes BJ. Take care of yourself.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

fatboy said:


> Whatever you do listen to and obey your doctors. We want to see you continue creating those great frames.
> 
> You got what it takes BJ. Take care of yourself.


Thank you FB, I will. 
You said "BJ" but I knew you meant me








I love this hobby and I'll take good care of myself so that I can continue this passion.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry about that Duke. I am sleepy and my meds do not help keep my thoughts in order.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Whatever you do listen to and obey your doctors. We want to see you continue creating those great frames.
> 
> You got what it takes BJ. Take care of yourself.


Thank you FB, I will.
You said "BJ" but I knew you meant me








I love this hobby and I'll take good care of myself so that I can continue this passion.
[/quote]

lol, I was curious about that and i was waiting for an explanation.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

fatboy said:


> Sorry about that Duke. I am sleepy and my meds do not help keep my thoughts in order.


Lol, it's ok by me








I really appreciate the well wishes. 
Thank you again!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

They look great, Duke. If you haven't started working with the ironwood yet, exercise caution with it, too. Ironwood is another toxic wood (at least Desert Ironwood is.) Ironwood dust bothers me much more than paduak dust.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I might add that brazilina Ipe is very strong and dense, but pay careful attention to grain orientation around the forks if doing solid boardcuts. It is not so strong if the it is quartersawn/riftsawn. I found this out the hard way and further tests concluded that this was the case.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy bonitas Duke.

I'm intrigued to know how to shoot forks with concave terminals


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nice ! looks nice to hold and ergonomic


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ah your a gun jpd. Lovin that templar job. Now where is that bloody chalice?


----------

